
Income volatility: Why more people feel poorer, even if they're not - kjhughes
http://qz.com/800219/why-americans-feel-poorer-even-if-they-are-earn-the-same-amount-in-one-chart/
======
onion2k
You can't determine whether or not someone is poor by looking at their income
in isolation. It depends on the cost of living - if paying for food and
shelter costs as much as, or more than, you earn then you are poor. If your
income has doubled in the past decade but the cost of housing has tripled then
you are poorer _despite earning twice as much._

